# Marketing Now?



## JupstateNY (Nov 20, 2015)

I had a delay on door hangers I ordered and I was wondering if you guys think it would be a waste of money to put them out now because most people have their snow removal contractors sorted out and hired already. Or would I be able to get some more business? I am in upstate NY where we had a storm last thursday.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We’ve had a few squalls and a 4” storm already. I’ve been turning down new quotes all week. IMO it is a good time to market. Pick up the stragglers, they are less apt to price shop and are just glad you’re answering their calls, most guys aren’t .


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> We've had a few squalls and a 4" storm already. I've been turning down new quotes all week. IMO it is a good time to market. Pick up the stragglers, they are less apt to price shop and are just glad you're answering their calls, most guys aren't .


Yea
Lots of people haven't committed yet (residentially) 
Plus there's the guys that over promise and under deliver... customer ASSUMES they'll have to keep the guy they have because everyone else "must be full by now"

No time is a bad time to market 
Technically you should always be marketing 
A door sign is marketing


----------



## JupstateNY (Nov 20, 2015)

ok thank you I will have them put out this weekend


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JupstateNY said:


> I had a delay on door hangers I ordered and I was wondering if you guys think it would be a waste of money to put them out now because most people have their snow removal contractors sorted out and hired already. Or would I be able to get some more business? I am in upstate NY where we had a storm last thursday.


 I don't think it would be a waste. There is tons of unprepared people out there. What part of upstate?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure if you're into fishing or not but its like the next cast will catch you a fish, that advertising is your bait get it out there.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you have them, get them out there.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Not to mention I’d talk whoever was printing them for you into a discount because they delivered then to you late, causing you to miss effective opportunity,


----------



## JupstateNY (Nov 20, 2015)

C


FredG said:


> I don't think it would be a waste. There is tons of unprepared people out there. What part of upstate?


Clifton Park, about 20 minutes north of Albany


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> I don't think it would be a waste. There is tons of unprepared people out there.


I don't advertise, all word of mouth, but I agree with Fred.
I got one call yesterday and an email today both residential. Plenty of people wait until the last minute. The email reads "I know I should have done this sooner, but I didn't think it was going to snow this early".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FWIW, we got 3 calls yesterday. 

If I can find an operator for my "backup" tractor, I'll send them quotes. 

At this point in time, I need a backup tractor for my backup. 

Prices are going up again next year.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Its mindblowing how many people wait until it snows to get someone to plow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, we got 3 calls yesterday.
> 
> If I can find an operator for my "backup" tractor, I'll send them quotes.
> 
> ...


 I'm bizzie or my bags and motor home would be packed. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

When I got back into plowing, in a new city, it only took 3 places to spread the word; The neighborhood corner bar, the neighborhood convenience store and the neighborhood gas station. The barber shop would have probably been another good place.
Seems even commercial property owners new to the neighborhood ask at these places.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> When I got back into plowing, in a new city, it only took 3 places to spread the word; The neighborhood corner bar, the neighborhood convenience store and the neighborhood gas station. The barber shop would have probably been another good place.
> Seems even commercial property owners new to the neighborhood ask at these places.


 I remember back in the day all you had to do is keep your own lot clean. They come in and ask who is doing your plowing, hand them a business card and you were in. Things change.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> When I got back into plowing, in a new city, it only took 3 places to spread the word; The neighborhood corner bar, the neighborhood convenience store and the neighborhood gas station. The barber shop would have probably been another good place.
> Seems even commercial property owners new to the neighborhood ask at these places.


Local cigar shops are great networking too!


----------

